# Auf was sollte ich beim Spinnangeln achten?



## Tari (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wie der ein oder andere vielleicht mitbekommen hat (hier), bin ich seit kurzer Zeit im Besitz des Fischereischeins.

Seit ich diesen nun mein Eigen nennen darf, bin ich so gut wie fast jede freie Minute an der Mosel (zwischen Staustufe Müden & Bruttig-Fankel) unterwegs mit der Spinnrute. Wenn ich "unterwegs" meine, meine ich tatsächlich, das ich die Strecke mittlerweile komplett zu Fuß abgelaufen und hab selbst an den abgelegenen Stellen die schwer zu erreichen sind meine Köder nass gemacht.
Auch mit dem Hund bin ich derzeit sehr viel dort unterwegs um ggf. irgendwelche Fischaktivitäten zu entdecken.
Selbst über Navionics eine sich aktualisierende (durch Schiffahrt) Tiefenkarte zur Hand genommen um für mich (als Anfänger) interessante Stellen rauszufinden.

Gefühlt hab ich in diesem Bereich bisher so ziemlich alles abgefischt, was möglich ist.

Hätte ich nicht durch ein versehentliches Schließen des Schnurfangbügels mit einem Spinner ca. 1,50-2,50m vom Ufer entfernt einen Barsch (knapp 20cm) gehakt, wäre ich der Meinung dort gibt es keine Fische. 

Jetzt bin ich natürlich etwas ratlos und versuche herauszufinden, woran es liegt das ich hier abseits des versehens noch nicht einen einzigen Fischkontakt hatte...
Der allgemeine Tipp, einem anderen Angler mal über die Schulter zu schauen ist schwierig. Denn ich habe in dem ganzen Bereich noch nicht einen einzigen "persönlich" getroffen.

Mit dem Bekannten, der mich so etwas an die Hand nehmen möchte ist es auch etwas schwieriger, da er halt Karpfenangler durch und durch ist und doch recht wenig Zeit im Moment hat. Wirklich schade drum.

Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand via Ferndiagnose noch den ein oder anderen Tipp geben und mir weiterhelfen.

Zusätzliche Informationen:
- Rute:
Cormoran Black Bull Spinning 20-60 - mit der habe ich aber irgendwie keinerlei Köderspiel gemerkt und sie kam mir am Ende etwas zu überdimensioniert vor, weshalb ich mir nun eine
Berkley Fireflex 212 7 / 35 M Spin angeschafft habe - vom Gefühl welches über die Rute kommt, bin ich sehr zufrieden.

- Rolle:
Eine Daiwa 3000er, welche genau habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf. 
Hier bin ich derzeit am überlegen mir eine 2000er/2500er extra für die Berkley anzuschaffen.

- Schnur:
Spider Wire 8x geflochten 12,x kg Tragkraft
Im Falle einer Neuanschaffung der Rolle, würde ich hier allerdings auf eine "schmalere" umsteigen.

- Vorfach:
Anfänglich Stahlvorfach (angeblich sollen Hechte in der Mosel sein), bin ich nun auf FC-Vorfächer umgestiegen.

- Köder:
- Gummifisch (zwischen 5-12cm, verschiedene Farben, verschiedene Sorten)
- Wobbler (sinkend, schwimmend, flach laufend, tief laufend)
- Dropshot
- Spinner (von 3g-12g)

Also, ich bin derzeit wirklich etwas ratlos, helft mir bitte 

LG und einen schönen Abend gewünscht!

Tante Edit:
Ich werde meine Köder natürlich weiterhin Nass machen und hoffe noch auf den ein oder anderen Glücksbiss


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2020)

Und jetzt wird geworfen, dass die Gelenke krachen... oder!?

Derweil hast du dir einen großen Teil deiner Fragen mit  dem kleinen Barsch nach dem verunglückten Wurf beantwortet. Viel weit bringt viel gut Fisch stimmt einfach nur in den seltensten Fällen. 

Angle, besonders noch jetzt, wo es noch wirklich nicht kalt ist, die Uferbereiche ab. Irgendwann wird es scheppern. Nur zwingen kannst du es nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo @Tari , beim Kanufahren sind mir in Bruttig vom Campingplatz aus Grundangler aufgefallen und in Vallwig standen welche die dort Spinnfischen. Aber ansonsten hast du recht, für die Menge Wasser wenig Angler. Die Grundangler fischen vom Schnur Winkel aus aber auch Ufernah.


----------



## Tari (25. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Und jetzt wird geworfen, dass die Gelenke krachen... oder!?



Nein tatsächlich nicht 
Ich werfe recht Fächerförmig alles ab und klar, den ein oder anderen werf ich auch dabei dann mal Richtung "Mitte"  


Andal schrieb:


> Angle, besonders noch jetzt, wo es noch wirklich nicht kalt ist, die Uferbereiche ab. Irgendwann wird es scheppern. Nur zwingen kannst du es nicht.



Wie im Edit geschrieben, die Schnüre bleiben definitiv nass  irgendwann kommt der Biss 



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hallo @Tari , beim Kanufahren sind mir in Bruttig vom Campingplatz aus Grundangler aufgefallen und in Vallwig standen welche die dort Spinnfischen. Aber ansonsten hast du recht, für die Menge Wasser wenig Angler. Die Grundangler fischen vom Schnur Winkel aus aber auch Ufernah.



Hi, 
also ich bin wirklich viel derzeit dort unterwegs und war auch natürlicherweise bereits in Bruttig und auch in Valwig - leider noch keinen getroffen, mit dem ich mal etwas Smalltalk halten hätte können. 

Wenn man Navionics schaut, sind recht ufernah auch die Stellen, bei denen es dann von 1m auf 3-4m geht (bei einer Durchschnittstiefe von geschätzten 4m auf der Moselstrecke). 

LG


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2020)

Als ich vor ca.10 Jahren mal beim ortsansässigem Fischer (Barden) eine Gastkarte kaufte, befragte ich dessen Frau an der Fischtheke, wie es denn mit Fängen von Zandern in ihrem Moselabschnitt stehe?
Da hat die Frau mich glatt ausgelacht und auf die Ökopolitik verwiesen, die mit dem Kormoranschutz dafür gesorgt habe, dass der Fluss fast vom Zander befreit ist!
Ich solle doch mal bei den Vogelschützen anfragen, wo denn die Moselzander sind, sie würden jedenfalls so gut wie keine mehr fangen.
Auch in der Auslage war, neben ein paar Aalen, nur zugekaufter Fisch zu finden und Weißfische scheint dort niemand zu mögen, die gäbe es wohl noch?
Ich habe dann an diesem WE natürlich auch nix gefangen, außer beim Ansitz noch eine mittlere Brasse.
Das Gewässer schien damals schon, nicht sonderlich fischreich zu sein?
Da machen wohl Waller, Kormoran und viele Grundeln gemeinsame Sache, gegen alle anderen Arten, nach meiner Einschätzung?

Jürgen


----------



## Tari (25. Oktober 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Als ich vor ca.10 Jahren mal beim ortsansässigem Fischer (Barden) eine Gastkarte kaufte, befragte ich dessen Frau an der Fischtheke, wie es denn mit Fängen von Zandern in ihrem Moselabschnitt stehe?



Ja, da hab ich auch meine Karte her. Allerdings der Freude/Aufregung an dem Tag gar nicht weiter nach gefragt, wollte einfach nur ans Wasser. 




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Gewässer schien damals schon, nicht sonderlich fischreich zu sein?



Das kann ich natürlich in keinster Weise beurteilen. 
Über manche Social Media Kanäle hört man allerdings nicht viel von Fängen in dem Bereich - als Anfänger wollte ich mich allerdings auch erst mal auf den für mich naheliegenden Bereich beschränken, werde aber für das Restjahr vielleicht mal noch im Bereich Lehmen versuchen - hier habe ich bereits mehrfach von Fängen gehört. 

Ansonsten muss ich mich doch mal an den Rhein begeben, ist nur unwesentlich weiter weg. Da aber überall gesagt wird das es hier recht anspruchsvoll sein soll, habe ich mich erstmal auf die Mosel konzentriert.


----------



## Colophonius (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

Spinnfischen ist am Anfang keine sonderlich dankbare Angelart. Dem Köder musst du Leben einhauchen und er schwebt in keiner vordefinierten Tiefe wie mit der Pose oder beim Grundangeln. Die richtige Tiefe zu finden ist aber gerade dabei essenziell. Das macht das Fischen an großen Gewässern für Einsteiger noch einmal deutlich schwieriger. Du musst nicht nur herausfinden, wo die Fische, sondern auch wie tief sie stehen und dann deinen möglichst passenden Köder dort im Sichtfeld platzieren. Das erfordert je nach Köder einiges an Erfahrung. Ich würde dir daher empfehlen, anfangs eher kleine Gewässer zu beangeln. Dort ist es einfacher die richtige Tiefe und die richtigen Orte zu finden und Erfolge stellen sich schneller ein. 

Wenn du bei den großen Flüssen bleiben willst, würde ich dir dringend raten, weiter ein Stahlvorfach zu verwenden. Du wirst dich sonst schwarz ärgern, wenn du nach der vielen Mühe so einen Hecht verlierst - vom unnötigen Leid des Fisches mal ganz abgesehen. Vielleicht könnten Bleikopfspinner etwas für dich sein. Diese sind gerade für Barsche sehr gut und lassen sich recht variabel führen. Mal nur wenige Sekunden absinken lassen, mal etwas länger usw. Wenn du schön mitzählst, wirst du hoffentlich bald die Erfolgstiefe finden. 

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir schon mal weiter. Ich habe früher als Jungangler ewig gebraucht, meine ersten Fische mit der Spinne zu fangen, mit der Erfahrung wird das dann immer besser und man fängt irgendwann sehr regelmäßig.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich kenne die Mosel jetzt nicht, allerdings gibts so ein paar Tipps, die glaube ich allgemeingültig sind, wenn es nicht gerade z.B. um spezialisiertes Zanderjiggen und so weiter geht,
1. Such Strukturen. Das können sein: Wehrabfälle, Brücken (hinter Pfeilern lohnt es sich immer), Kehrwasser, Ströungskanten..., alles was anders ist als der Rest und konzentrier dich darauf, diese Strukturen abzufischen.
2. Konzentrier dich ansonsten auf den Uferbereich. Gerade Barsch und Hecht sind zumindest bei uns kaum mitten im Fluss zu finden, sondern an der Uferkante. Fünf Würfe am Ufer entlang und weiter gehts.
3. Die Tiefe. Anfänger machen oft den Fehler, mit zu leichten Ködern viel zu flach zu fischen. Im Fluss herrscht Strömungsdruck, Räuber stehen daher oft am Grund oder in Grundnähe. 
4. der Köder. Es gibt so paar Allroundköder, mit denen man am Anfang nicht viel falsch machen kann: 3er oder 4er Mepps, 22 Gramm Effzett, alles was man langsam! durchleiern kann. Viele fischen am Anfang viel zu schnell, ein Barsch ist kein D-Zug. Ich würde den Köder bis zum Grund absinken lassen und ihn dann gemächlich einholen. Verschieden weite Würfe sorgen auch dafür, dass alle Schichten in Wurfweite mal durchfischt wurde. 
Hoffe das hilft auch bisschen!


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

muss es die Mosel sein? An einem kleineren Gewässer tut man sich, gerade als Anfänger, schon etwas leichter. Zwar nicht mit dem Werfen, aber mit dem Fischefangen.
Mit dem Spinnfischen zu beginnen ist heutzutage offensichtlich modern geworden, aber wenn man ein Gewässer nicht "Lesen" kann, wird es schwierig, auch an kleineren Gewässern und zum "Lesen" lernen gibt es bessere Methoden als das Spinnfischen. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2020)

Zum "Lesen lernen" gibt es vor allem preiswertere Methoden, als eben das Spinnen. Dafür geht es recht knackig zur Sache - im Portemonnaie und auch so. Grad am Rhein und an der Mosel regiert der König Steinebeiss und der macht die Sache nicht billig.


----------



## Tari (26. Oktober 2020)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Spinnfischen ist am Anfang keine sonderlich dankbare Angelart. Dem Köder musst du Leben einhauchen und er schwebt in keiner vordefinierten Tiefe wie mit der Pose oder beim Grundangeln. Die richtige Tiefe zu finden ist aber gerade dabei essenziell. Das macht das Fischen an großen Gewässern für Einsteiger noch einmal deutlich schwieriger. Du musst nicht nur herausfinden, wo die Fische, sondern auch wie tief sie stehen und dann deinen möglichst passenden Köder dort im Sichtfeld platzieren. Das erfordert je nach Köder einiges an Erfahrung. Ich würde dir daher empfehlen, anfangs eher kleine Gewässer zu beangeln. Dort ist es einfacher die richtige Tiefe und die richtigen Orte zu finden und Erfolge stellen sich schneller ein.



Hi, 

ja dankbar wirkt es definitiv nicht - ist aber okay, der Ehrgeiz hat mich doch gepackt und ich bin mir sicher das bei Zeiten auch der ein oder andere Fisch beissen wird. 
Wenn ich daraus dann noch ein Fünkchen Erfahrung mitnehmen kann, passt das soweit für mich. 

Das Problem ist, das wir hier mWn gar nicht so viele kleinere Gewässer haben. 
Im Nachbarort einen gewerblichen kleinen Forellensee, aber hier fängt man selbst mit Stein am Haken - zudem lässt sich der Besitzer hier die Forellen ordentlich je kg bezahlen. 
Einen Dorf weiter gibt es einen größeren Vereinssee, dort darf man nur als Mitglied angeln. Hier Mitglied zu werden übersteigt meine Akzeptanz der Bezahlung, für ein frisches Hobby, bei weitem. 

Also bleibt leicht zugänglich derzeit im näheren Umkreis tatsächlich nur Mosel und Rhein.

Sollte hier jemand anderes Wissen haben (Umkreis 56xxx) freue ich mich natürlich sehr über diese Informationen!  



Colophonius schrieb:


> Wenn du bei den großen Flüssen bleiben willst, würde ich dir dringend raten, weiter ein Stahlvorfach zu verwenden. Du wirst dich sonst schwarz ärgern, wenn du nach der vielen Mühe so einen Hecht verlierst - vom unnötigen Leid des Fisches mal ganz abgesehen.



Bzgl. des Stahlvorfachs gebe ich dir natürlich Recht. Nachdem ich allerdings keinerlei Fischkontakt auf Stahl bekommen habe, fängt man natürlich an zu grübeln woran es liegt. Gerade wenn man hier mal querliest und etwas Google beansprucht, liest man überall das FC quasi "Pflicht" wäre - deswegen bin ich mal auf FC umgestiegen. 
Da sich aber keine Änderung eingestellt hat, bin ich mir recht sicher, das dies nicht am Vorfach liegt. 

Einen Bleikopfspinner habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht in meiner Sammlung, werd aber vor meinem nächsten Ausflug definitiv einen Stop im Angelshop einlegen und mir mal den ein oder anderen zulegen. 



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Mosel jetzt nicht, allerdings gibts so ein paar Tipps, die glaube ich allgemeingültig sind, wenn es nicht gerade z.B. um spezialisiertes Zanderjiggen und so weiter geht,



Hi, 

allgemeine Tipps findet man ja durchaus im Übermaß im Internet - diese jedoch mit sehr wenig Erfahrung umzusetzen ist glaube ich das größere Problem 

Zu 1:
Ich habe durchaus jede Brücke bereits in dem mir erlaubten Bereich abgefischt - von beiden Seiten, wenn möglich 
In der Nähe der Staustufen ist das Angeln verboten, weshalb ich dort noch nicht so dicht dran war. 
Einläufe, Anlegestellen, an allen schon gewesen, wenn möglich 
Strömung versuche ich natürlich entsprechend drauf zu achten, aber gerade als ich auch mit dem bekannten mal unterwegs war (der übrigens auch nichts gefangen hat), ist mir doch aufgefallen das mir hier noch einiges an Erfahrung fehlt um die Strömung richtig zu deuten. 

Zu 3: 
Wie oben bereits geschrieben, angele ich mit den Gummifischen und Jigkopf wahrscheinlich die meiste Zeit zu tief und mit jedem anderen Köder wahrscheinlich zu flach. 
Gerade die Spinner, oder auch die Wobbler erst einmal tiefer sinken zu lassen, habe ich so bewusst noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht, werde ich aber beim nächsten mal definitiv drauf achten! Danke! 

Zu 4:
Also Spinner habe ich den schwersten tatsächlich bei 12g, hier werde ich dann mal aufstocken und vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen schweren in mein Sortiment aufnehmen. 





Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> muss es die Mosel sein? An einem kleineren Gewässer tut man sich, gerade als Anfänger, schon etwas leichter. Zwar nicht mit dem Werfen, aber mit dem Fischefangen.
> Mit dem Spinnfischen zu beginnen ist heutzutage offensichtlich modern geworden, aber wenn man ein Gewässer nicht "Lesen" kann, wird es schwierig, auch an kleineren Gewässern und zum "Lesen" lernen gibt es bessere Methoden als das Spinnfischen.
> ...



Hallo Lajos, 

nein, es muss natürlich nicht unbedingt die Mosel sein. Wie aber bereits oben geschrieben, sind kleinere Gewässer hier sehr rar verteilt und die Mosel ist für mich (und auch der Rhein) am einfachsten und schnellsten zu erreichen. 
Wenn dann mal nur wenige Stunden zur Verfügung stehen, ist es für mich das naheliegende an diese Gewässer zu fahren. 
Da die Mosel kleiner ist als der Rhein, dachte ich mir das es einfacher wäre, die ersten Versuche an der Mosel zu tätigen. 

Wenn ich natürlich mehr Zeit habe, habe ich auch kein Problem damit Strecke auf mich zu nehmen um "einfachere" Gewässer zu erreichen. 

Das mit dem Spinnangeln ist eigentlich eher dem geschuldet, das ich hier sehr spontan sein kann und auch einfach wenn ich unterwegs bin mal anhalten kann. Die Spinnrute liegt quasi ständig im Auto. 

Da mein Dienstplan nächsten Monat etwas lockerer aussieht, werden aber nächsten Monat auch die ein oder anderen Ansitze geplant. 

Welche Methode würdest du mir denn empfehlen, um das "Lesen eines Gewässers" zu verinnerlichen? 




Andal schrieb:


> Zum "Lesen lernen" gibt es vor allem preiswertere Methoden, als eben das Spinnen. Dafür geht es recht knackig zur Sache - im Portemonnaie und auch so. Grad am Rhein und an der Mosel regiert der König Steinebeiss und der macht die Sache nicht billig.



Bisher hält sich das tatsächlich noch sehr im Rahmen. 
Wie es allerdings am Rhein aussieht, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen 


Auf jedenfall Danke an alle, für eure Tipps! 
Ich werde definitiv das ein und das andere beim nächsten Ausflug berücksichtigen!


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja dankbar wirkt es definitiv nicht - ist aber okay, der Ehrgeiz hat mich doch gepackt und ich bin mir sicher das bei Zeiten auch der ein oder andere Fisch beissen wird.
> Wenn ich daraus dann noch ein Fünkchen Erfahrung mitnehmen kann, passt das soweit für mich.
> ...



Hallo,

Grund- und Posenfischen. Mit letzterem beginnen und wenns geht an einem kleineren Gewässer.
Der @Andal ist ein, mit allen Wassern gewaschener, alter Fuchs und selbst der schrieb hier einmal, dass er am Rhein ein paar  Jahre brauchte, bis er, fischereilich gesehen, halbwegs durchblickte. Als ich diesen Fluß vor einigen Jahrzehnten das erste Mal sah, dachte ich, ein schöner Fluß, da geht bestimmt was, aber bis man sich da auskennt vergehen ein paar Jährchen. Und man lernt sowieso nie aus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Tari (26. Oktober 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Grund- und Posenfischen. Mit letzterem beginnen und wenns geht an einem kleineren Gewässer.



Wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe, bin ich ja durchaus auch auf Grund-, bisher sehr selten mit Pose unterwegs. 
Werde es aber definitiv mal gerade am Fluss ausprobieren. Da sieht man ja dann eher, wie die Strömung tatsächlich verläuft - so noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.  



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Der @Andal ist ein, mit allen Wassern gewaschener, alter Fuchs und selbst der schrieb hier einmal, dass er am Rhein ein paar Jahre brauchte, bis er, fischereilich gesehen, halbwegs durchblickte. Als ich diesen Fluß vor einigen Jahrzehnten das erste Mal sah, dachte ich, ein schöner Fluß, da geht bestimmt was, aber bis man sich da auskennt vergehen ein paar Jährchen. Und man lernt sowieso nie aus.



Und da ich das ja durchaus schon mehrfach gelesen habe - nicht nur von Andal - habe ich mich erst einmal auf die Mosel konzentriert. 

LG


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe, bin ich ja durchaus auch auf Grund-, bisher sehr selten mit Pose unterwegs.
> Werde es aber definitiv mal gerade am Fluss ausprobieren. Da sieht man ja dann eher, wie die Strömung tatsächlich verläuft - so noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

sicher, die Mosel ist kleiner als der Rhein, aber trotzdem noch kein kleines Gewässer.
Zur Ablenkung lies mal das Gedicht : Mosella von Ausonius. Dieser beschrieb darin so um 370 n. Chr. eine Fahrt auf der Mosel. Darin beschreibt er auch 15 Fischarten. Fast schon eine Liebeserklärung an diesen Fluss und das vor 1650 Jahren.
Auf Wikipedia Mosella Ausonius egeben und dann bei Weblinks Volltext latein und deutsch abrufen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (26. Oktober 2020)

Hey Tari,

ich finde es echt super, wie du dich informierst und auf die Beiträge eingehst. 



> bzgl. des Stahlvorfachs gebe ich dir natürlich Recht. Nachdem ich allerdings keinerlei Fischkontakt auf Stahl bekommen habe, fängt man natürlich an zu grübeln woran es liegt. Gerade wenn man hier mal querliest und etwas Google beansprucht, liest man überall das FC quasi "Pflicht" wäre - deswegen bin ich mal auf FC umgestiegen.
> Da sich aber keine Änderung eingestellt hat, bin ich mir recht sicher, das dies nicht am Vorfach liegt.



Das halte ich für groben Unfug. Die Fische sehen auch deinen Köder und deinen Haken, trotzdem beißen die an. Stahlvorfächer habe ich selbst bei klarstem Wasser schon erfolgreich benutzt und bei uns ist auch massiv Befischungsdruck. Was für Stahlvorfächer nutzt du denn? Es kann sich sehr lohnen, feine Vorfächer selbst zu bauen. Die sind weniger unauffällig und am Ende auch recht günstig und man ist flexibel. Ich kann dir für Barschvorfächer das Twizzlen und für große Hechte Quetschen empfehlen. Wenn du dazu Fragen hast, nur zu!



> Das Problem ist, das wir hier mWn gar nicht so viele kleinere Gewässer haben.
> Im Nachbarort einen gewerblichen kleinen Forellensee, aber hier fängt man selbst mit Stein am Haken - zudem lässt sich der Besitzer hier die Forellen ordentlich je kg bezahlen.
> Einen Dorf weiter gibt es einen größeren Vereinssee, dort darf man nur als Mitglied angeln. Hier Mitglied zu werden übersteigt meine Akzeptanz der Bezahlung, für ein frisches Hobby, bei weitem.



Das ist tatsächlich ein Problem. Aber vielleicht hilft dir google maps bei der Suche weiter? Kleine Seen und Gräben gibt es eigentlich recht viele. Aber auch an der Mosel wirst du sicher bald Erfolg haben. Was sind eigentlich deine Zielfische?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Oktober 2020)

Servus,
die Kollegen hier haben dir ja schon viel Wichtiges mit auf den Weg gegeben, deshalb nur noch eine kleine Motivationshilfe  .

Du scheinst Ausdauer und Biss zu haben um dich reinzuarbeiten, und ganz wichtig, du hast schon einen Fehler selbst bemerkt. Ein Besenstiel wie die Black Bull und relativ kleine Köder passen gar nicht gut zueinander. Das hast du korrigiert und auf so solchen Geschichten baust du weiter auf. Einen Barsch hast du schon gefangen, wo einer ist, da sind noch mehr, ist ne gaanz alte Weisheit. Also vllt. das nächste Mal eine konsequente Geräteauswahl für Barsche, nicht denken da könnte auch dies oder das dran gehen, sondern eben konsequent sein. Nächster Gedanke, wo fängt man Barsche ? also Totholz, Brückenpfeiler, hart am Grund auch wenn mal ein Gummi hängen bleibt usw.
Wenig Angler bedeutet oft auch wenig Fische, aber wenn die Mosel vor der Haustür liegt, why not ? Auch den Tip mit dem Grund- und Posenfischen mit Naturköder finde ich nicht schlecht, kann man auch viel bei lernen. Hauptsache *konsequent *bleiben, welche Art suche ich, wie befische ich die am besten, wo kann sie sich befinden, das müssen deine Gedankengänge sein.
Hau rein, Ausdauer wird am Ende immer belohnt.


----------



## Tari (26. Oktober 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> sicher, die Mosel ist kleiner als der Rhein, aber trotzdem noch kein kleines Gewässer.



Man nutzt halt das, was einem zur Verfügung steht 



Colophonius schrieb:


> ich finde es echt super, wie du dich informierst und auf die Beiträge eingehst.



Wenn sich schon Menschen die Mühe machen, auf meine Beiträge einzugehen, gehört es für mich zum guten Ton, diese Mühe auch zurück zu geben.  




Colophonius schrieb:


> Das halte ich für groben Unfug. Die Fische sehen auch deinen Köder und deinen Haken, trotzdem beißen die an. Stahlvorfächer habe ich selbst bei klarstem Wasser schon erfolgreich benutzt und bei uns ist auch massiv Befischungsdruck. Was für Stahlvorfächer nutzt du denn? Es kann sich sehr lohnen, feine Vorfächer selbst zu bauen. Die sind weniger unauffällig und am Ende auch recht günstig und man ist flexibel. Ich kann dir für Barschvorfächer das Twizzlen und für große Hechte Quetschen empfehlen. Wenn du dazu Fragen hast, nur zu!



Grundsätzlich hätte ich mir Abseits des Internets wahrscheinlich keinerlei Gedanken darüber gemacht, ob der Fisch meine Schnur sieht oder nicht. 
Ich denke ein Tier ist da etwas pragmatischer veranlagt, als der Mensch.
Habe ich Hunger und das Nahrungsangebot ist gering, fress ich das was mir vor die Nase kommt. 

Stahlvorfächer waren bisher alle fertig gekaufte. 
Welche Marken das jetzt genau waren, hab ich so nicht im Kopf. 
Aber hier auch quer durch alles mal bisschen ausprobiert und je nach Ködergröße verwendet. 

An das selbst bauen der Stahlvorfächer hab ich soweit noch gar nicht gedacht, weil der Gedanke "Hechtgefahr" nach keinerlei Fischkontakt irgendwie abhanden gekommen ist. 

Aber werd mich da mal reinschnuppern und mal schauen was das Twizzlen überhaupt ist. 





Colophonius schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich ein Problem. Aber vielleicht hilft dir google maps bei der Suche weiter? Kleine Seen und Gräben gibt es eigentlich recht viele. Aber auch an der Mosel wirst du sicher bald Erfolg haben. Was sind eigentlich deine Zielfische?



Tatsächlich hab ich über Googlemaps mal so im Umkreis geschaut und konnte selbst da nichts wirkliches entdecken. 

Zielfisch: am liebsten wären mir tatsächlich Barsch und Zander, da ich beide auch sehr gerne esse. 
Aber derzeit würde ich gezielt eher den Barsch benennen. 




Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Du scheinst Ausdauer und Biss zu haben um dich reinzuarbeiten,



Ja auf jedenfall. 
Mir geht es am Ende auch nicht mal um den Fangerfolg. Ich bin gern draußen in der Natur und genieße die Zeit sehr. 
So ab und an mal ein Fisch, wäre trotzallem schön 




Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Das hast du korrigiert und auf so solchen Geschichten baust du weiter auf. Einen Barsch hast du schon gefangen, wo einer ist, da sind noch mehr, ist ne gaanz alte Weisheit. Also vllt. das nächste Mal eine konsequente Geräteauswahl für Barsche, nicht denken da könnte auch dies oder das dran gehen, sondern eben konsequent sein.



Das ist natürlich richtig. Hier bin ich durchaus auch am überlegen eine kleinere Rolle auf die Rute zu setzen, dachte an 2000/2500. Vielleicht nen Tipp zur Hand? Welche Schnur würdet ihr explizit für eine Barschkombo empfehlen? 




Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wenig Angler bedeutet oft auch wenig Fische, aber wenn die Mosel vor der Haustür liegt, why not ? Auch den Tip mit dem Grund- und Posenfischen mit Naturköder finde ich nicht schlecht, kann man auch viel bei lernen.



Ich denke, das es sich hier viel um den Streckenabschnitt handelt. Werde definitiv mir auch mal die anderen schnell zu erreichenden Streckenabschnitte Richtung Koblenz anschauen. Wie bereits erwähnt bekommt man von den anderen Abschnitten sehr regelmäßig in gewissen Social Media Kanälen von tollen Fängen mit. 

Bzgl. dem Posenangeln muss ich mich mal etwas gezielter eindecken und werde das dann definitiv mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (27. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin auch Spinnfisch-Anfänger und durchlebe ähnliches wie du.
Die Basics wurden hier ja bereits genannt und darüber hinaus geht es mMn darum, seine eigenen Erfahrungen zu machen und aus jedem Angeltag eine Einsicht zu gewinnen und beim nächsten Mal umzusetzen.
Irgendwann macht man dann nur noch so "wenige" Fehler, dass Fische am Haken sind.

Ich habe auch erst versucht so viel Theorie wie möglich aufzusaugen -und das bringt auch was- die Praxis kann jedoch nichts ersetzen. 

Und noch eine Sache zu dem Posen- und Grundangeln: Wenn du keinen Spaß dran hast, tu es nicht. Ich habe einen Kumpel, der mir glücklicherweise sein Equipment zum Posenangeln leihen konnte und ich fand es einfach mega langweilig. Mir persönlich macht da das aktive Fischen mit viel Bewegung deutlich mehr Spaß, auch wenn es bisher weniger Fisch bringt. 
Darüber hinaus wird dich Posen- und Grundangeln auch nicht zu einem super Spinnfischer machen. Besagter Kumpel ist beispielsweise super im Ansitzangeln; kann und möchte mit Kunstködern jedoch nichts am Hut haben.

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## hans21 (27. Oktober 2020)

Ist zwar schon eine Ewigkeit hier, dass ich an der Mosel geangelt habe, aber vielleicht hab ich doch noch den ein oder anderen Tipp für dich.

Das mit den Moselkraftwerken hast du ja schon mitgekriegt. Wenn sich nichts geändert hat, ist 300m oberhalb und unterhalb der Wehre Angelverbot. Unterhalb der Wehre hast du i.d.R. mehr Strömung, je nach Wassermenge stärker schwankende Pegel und flacheres Wasser. Oberhalb der Wehre gleicht die Mosel eher einem See. Da bei der Kanalisierung der ehemals weit verbreitete Uferdschungel nur grob aufgeräumt wurde, stehen wahrscheinlich auch jetzt noch an manchen Stellen jede Menge Baumstümpfe und von den Planierraupen gekippte Wurzeln im Uferbereich - Hänger satt, wenn man sich nicht auskennt. In der ursprünglichen Mosel gab es auch Buhnen. Die wurden jedoch größtenteils platt gemacht.

Wenn du auf Raubfisch aus bist, versuche es eher unterhalb der Kraftwerke, an Stellen mit etwas Strömung. Da würde ich auch am ehesten nach den einheimischen Experten Ausschau halten. Meistens sind die redselig. Auf Barsch würde ich jetzt noch früh morgens oder in der Abenddämmerung mit dem 2er oder 3er Mepps flach geführt Strecke machen. Dabei die Geschwindigkeit variieren. Manchmal mögen es die Punks eher gemütlich, manchmal eher flott. Kleine Wobbler und Gummis gehen bestimmt auch gut, wenn man weiß, dass man nicht bei jedem Wurf einen verliert.

Hecht war zu meiner Zeit eher mau, oder besser gesagt, die absolute Ausnahme.. Nach der Kanalisierung gab es keine Reproduktion mehr. Vielleicht hat sich das aber auch mittlerweile geändert. Zander wurden, als ich mit dem Angeln für ne ganze Zeitlang aufhörte, gerade besetzt. Da kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, würde es aber auch eher unterhalb der Wehre versuchen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

Beim Spinnfischen kann man sehr Viel falsch machen , gerade als Anfänger.

Die erste Frage, die ich mir stellen würde: Was ist der Leit ( Raub ) Fisch überhaupt? - worauf "lohnt" es sich ?

Mit dem Schrotflintenprinzip erreicht man als Anfänger an schwierigen Gewässern wenig bis Nichts.

Es gibt Gewässer , da sind nur wenige Köder , Plätze und Taktiken fängig , i.d.R. aus 1, 2 dominante Raubfischarten - der Rest sind wenige Zufallsfänge.

Es fehlen mir die wichtigen Informationen zu diesem Mosel-Abschnitt - deswegen kann ich Dir auch keinen Wirksamen Tip geben , obwohl ich schon jahrzehntelang

auf Raubfisch "Spinne" ...

R.S.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Beim Spinnfischen kann man sehr Viel falsch machen , gerade als Anfänger.
> 
> ...


Teilweiser Einspruch, Euer Gnaden! 

Wenn man moderne, sehr spezialisierte Spinnköder zu Grunde legt, gebe ich dir größtenteils Recht. Aber wenn du stur nur das betreibst, was man früher "blinkern" nannte, wirst du auch zu Teilerfolgen und damit zu Erfahrungen kommen, auf die sich dann pfenniggut aufbauen lässt.


----------



## Tari (28. Oktober 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch erst versucht so viel Theorie wie möglich aufzusaugen -und das bringt auch was- die Praxis kann jedoch nichts ersetzen.



Da hast du natürlich Recht, die Praxis ersetzt nichts!
Allerdings is die Masse der Theorie auch nicht unbedingt fördernd, wenn ich überlege was mir die ersten Stunden am Wasser alles an Theorie durch den Kopf geschossen ist 



Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Und noch eine Sache zu dem Posen- und Grundangeln: Wenn du keinen Spaß dran hast, tu es nicht. Ich habe einen Kumpel, der mir glücklicherweise sein Equipment zum Posenangeln leihen konnte und ich fand es einfach mega langweilig. Mir persönlich macht da das aktive Fischen mit viel Bewegung deutlich mehr Spaß, auch wenn es bisher weniger Fisch bringt.



Also das Ansitzangeln macht mir schon Spaß, gerade in Kombination der Gesellschaft ist es doch ein sehr angenehmes Angeln. 

Wenn ich aber tatsächlich nur einige Stunden Zeit habe, oder gerade in der Nähe bin und ich auch noch alleine unterwegs bin, ziehe ich derzeit das Spinnfischen, dem Ansitz definitiv vor. 
Wenn dadurch die Lernkurve etwas langsamer steigt, nehme ich das durchaus mit in Kauf.  



hans21 schrieb:


> Das mit den Moselkraftwerken hast du ja schon mitgekriegt. Wenn sich nichts geändert hat, ist 300m oberhalb und unterhalb der Wehre Angelverbot.



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sind es derzeit 500m, muss morgen mal in dem Merkblatt schauen. Es ist auf jedenfall Abstand gefordert, daher war ich noch nicht so dicht an den Staustufen. Auch wenn ich schon mehrfach gehört habe, das in der Nähe dieser öfter geangelt werden soll - scheinbar. 


hans21 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Raubfisch aus bist, versuche es eher unterhalb der Kraftwerke, an Stellen mit etwas Strömung. Da würde ich auch am ehesten nach den einheimischen Experten Ausschau halten. Meistens sind die redselig. Auf Barsch würde ich jetzt noch früh morgens oder in der Abenddämmerung mit dem 2er oder 3er Mepps flach geführt Strecke machen. Dabei die Geschwindigkeit variieren. Manchmal mögen es die Punks eher gemütlich, manchmal eher flott. Kleine Wobbler und Gummis gehen bestimmt auch gut, wenn man weiß, dass man nicht bei jedem Wurf einen verliert.



Werde mir definitiv mal noch einen Erlaubnisschein unterhalb der Müdener Staustufe zulegen und mal schauen, wie es da so aussieht. 

Bzgl. den Hängern, bisher hält es sich tatsächlich noch sehr in Grenzen, bzw. mit dem Abreißen der Köder. 


hans21 schrieb:


> Hecht war zu meiner Zeit eher mau, oder besser gesagt, die absolute Ausnahme.. Nach der Kanalisierung gab es keine Reproduktion mehr. Vielleicht hat sich das aber auch mittlerweile geändert. Zander wurden, als ich mit dem Angeln für ne ganze Zeitlang aufhörte, gerade besetzt. Da kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, würde es aber auch eher unterhalb der Wehre versuchen.



Also, egal wo ich bisher nachgefragt habe, kann sich keiner an den letzten Hecht erinnern. Zander liest man allerdings öfter mal - aber irgendwie nicht in dem Abschnitt. 



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Beim Spinnfischen kann man sehr Viel falsch machen , gerade als Anfänger.
> 
> ...



Servus, 

ja das ist mir bewusst, das habe ich auch durchaus schon gemerkt. 
Aber ich denke, man kann allgemein sehr viel beim angeln falsch machen. 

Wurden ja doch bereits einige Tipps genannt, wenn alles passt, schaff ich es die Tage wieder ans Wasser, ansonsten spätestens am Wochenende. Dann werde ich das ein oder andere mal versuchen mit ans Wasser zu nehmen.  

LG


----------



## Colophonius (28. Oktober 2020)

Wenn du bisher nur sehr wenige Hänger hattest,  kann das ein Anzeichen dafür sein,  dass du zu flach fischst.  Gerade Barsch und vor allem Zander stehen die überwiegende Zeit des Tages gerne grundnah und lassen sich dort auch am besten überlisten.


----------



## Tari (28. Oktober 2020)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Wenn du bisher nur sehr wenige Hänger hattest, kann das ein Anzeichen dafür sein, dass du zu flach fischst. Gerade Barsch und vor allem Zander stehen die überwiegende Zeit des Tages gerne grundnah und lassen sich dort auch am besten überlisten.



Also Hänger schon öfter - gerade ufernah, aber abreißen der Köder hält sich derzeit noch in Grenzen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2020)

Wie sieht es denn ufernah aus - Steinackung ? Sand/ Kies? schlammig ? schnell abfallend?

Wie ist die Trübung/Färbung des Wassers?

Schonmal mit anderen "Spinnern" gesprochen?

R.S. 

Herbst/Winter können an Gewässern auch sehr schwierig sein, wenn die Fische sich nur an gewissen Orten sammeln, sind 95% der Fläche "fischleer"

Stichwort : Winterlager.

Im (Spät) Sommer finde ich es auf Barsch bspw. dankbarer...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Oktober 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> - Köder:
> Spinner (von 3g-12g)



Da du als Jungangler auch noch ein paar Spinner in deiner Köderbox hast - was ich übrigens sehr gut finde - kann man dazu sagen, dass sich für strömungsreiche Gewässer (Wozu man die Mosel ja wohl zählen darf.) eher Spinner mit schmalen Spinnerblättern (Weidenblattform) eignen.

Das hat etwas mit der unterschiedlichen Wasserverdrängung zu tun, welche die verschiedenen Spinnerblattformen aufweisen. Aber vielleicht hast Du das vor kurzem ja noch in deinem Lehrgang für den Fischereischein gelernt?

Hier wird es noch einmal erklärt:
https://www.simfisch.de/angeln-mit-den-spinnern/


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich dran denke, wie ich gelernt hab, anfangs mit 8 oder 9 Jahren beim Schwarzangeln Stichlinge auf Sicht mitten in der Stadt mit einem Stecken, bisschen Schnur und einem Haken, das war´s..., dann irgendwann mit 12 in der Jugendgruppe im Verein, was hab ich Mist gebaut, aber in diesem ersten offiziellen Jahr immerhin meinen bis heute unerreichten Schleienrekord von 52cm gefangen...
Am besten lernt man wirklich in irgendwelchen Bächlein oder Minitümpeln und oft sind da gar keine schlechten Fische drin. Wenn ich mir die Mosel so auf den Bildern ansehe, ich wäre auch heillos überfordert beim ersten Besuch. Gross, breit, starke Strömung, so was haben wir hier gar nicht. Kann z.B. sein, dass Zander fast nur nachts zu erwischen sind, und das auch nur an bestimmten Stellen und mit bestimmten Methoden. Große Flüsse ohne Buhnen finde ich allgemein schwierig, da alles so gleichförmig aussieht. Wo will man anfangen? Deshalb Mut zum Tümpel oder Wiesenbach und Mut zur Pose. Ich rate ja grundsätzlich dazu, am Anfang allround zu fischen und möglichst einfach, auch wenn das gegen den Urban-super-coolness-Faktor geht. Pose oder Grundblei, Tauwurm oder Mistwurm, und ab in die Fluten. Einfach mal gucken wo was wann beisst. Da lernt man einfach umfassend und letztlich am meisten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2020)

Absolut d´accord !

Ich würde mich mal erkundigen, welche "BrotundButterFische" sprich Friedfische vorkommen.

Und dann erstmal mit bspw. Grund/Posenangeln auf Weißfisch , ggf. Grundeln , beginnen.

Bischen Anfutter , paar Maden - dann löppt das.

Nebenbei kann man beim Stippen/Grundangeln noch einen toten Köderfisch auf Grund anbieten.

Aber wie gesagt , Frühling und Sommer sind m.M. nach einfacher...

R.S.


----------



## Tari (28. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn ufernah aus - Steinackung ? Sand/ Kies? schlammig ? schnell abfallend



Also zum größten Teil ist es Ufernah sehr steinig. 
Jenachdem wo, ist es auch verkrautet - wobei dies im Vergleich zu Luxemburg, an diesem Abschnitt sehr wenig Kraut vorhanden ist. 

Zum Teil ist es auch in der Fahrrinne eher schlammig, als steinig. 




Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie ist die Trübung/Färbung des Wassers?



Also derzeit würde ich die Mosel als recht klar deklarieren. 


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Schonmal mit anderen "Spinnern" gesprochen?



Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich noch nicht einen Angler in diesem Moselabschnitt getroffen, daher leider nein. 




Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Da du als Jungangler auch noch ein paar Spinner in deiner Köderbox hast - was ich übrigens sehr gut finde - kann man dazu sagen, dass sich für strömungsreiche Gewässer (Wozu man die Mosel ja wohl zählen darf.) eher Spinner mit schmalen Spinnerblättern (Weidenblattform) eignen.



Also derzeit habe ich tatsächlich nur die Effzett Predator Spinner in verschiedenen Farben (größtenteils Gold/Kupfer) von 3 - 12g - hier werde ich aber definitiv noch aufstocken. 




Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht hast Du das vor kurzem ja noch in deinem Lehrgang für den Fischereischein gelernt?
> 
> Hier wird es noch einmal erklärt:
> https://www.simfisch.de/angeln-mit-den-spinnern/



Nein tatsächlich habe ich das dort nicht gelernt, werde mir aber später mal das Video ansehen. 



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Am besten lernt man wirklich in irgendwelchen Bächlein oder Minitümpeln und oft sind da gar keine schlechten Fische drin. Wenn ich mir die Mosel so auf den Bildern ansehe, ich wäre auch heillos überfordert beim ersten Besuch.



Also, in den Bächlein hier im direkten Umkreis, habe ich tatsächlich noch nie einen Fisch gesehen. 
Habe jetzt zwar von einem kleineren Weiher im Umkreis gehört, da bring ich jetzt aber erstmal in Erfahrung, wem der gehört. 



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Deshalb Mut zum Tümpel oder Wiesenbach und Mut zur Pose. Ich rate ja grundsätzlich dazu, am Anfang allround zu fischen und möglichst einfach, auch wenn das gegen den Urban-super-coolness-Faktor geht. Pose oder Grundblei, Tauwurm oder Mistwurm, und ab in die Fluten. Einfach mal gucken wo was wann beisst. Da lernt man einfach umfassend und letztlich am meisten.



Grundsätzlich, bin ich weder vom Tümpel, noch Wiesenbach, oder Seen/Weihern abgeneigt. Hier muss es meine Zeit halt zulassen, diese Gewässer entsprechend zu erreichen. Für wenige Stunden Zeit, nehme ich ungern viele Stunden Anfahrt in Kauf. 

Auch das _Urban-super-coolness Faktor_ Spinnfischen ist ja nicht die einzige Angelart die ich ausführe.  
Meine ersten Angelversuche, beschränkten sich tatsächlich auf eine Grundmontage mit Tauwurm und eine mit Grundel als KöFi. 

Wenn ich allerdings beschränkt Zeit habe, beschäftige ich mich mit dem Spinnfischen, an den mir am schnellsten zu erreichenden Gewässern - heisst ich versuche über mehrere Bereiche Erfahrung zu sammeln. 

Das Posenangeln, wird jetzt dann auch baldmöglichst in Angriff genommen - wie bereits erwähnt. 



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich würde mich mal erkundigen, welche "BrotundButterFische" sprich Friedfische vorkommen.
> 
> Und dann erstmal mit bspw. Grund/Posenangeln auf Weißfisch , ggf. Grundeln , beginnen.
> 
> ...



Der Friedfischbestand soll doch ganz gut in der Mosel sein. Wie es in diesem Bereich aussieht, kann ich natürlich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung beurteilen. 
Grundeln sind definitiv vorhanden, kann man zum Teil, die kleinen sogar am Ufer beobachten. 

Grundsätzlich ist das ja alles schön und gut, allerdings geht es mir hier tatsächlich ums Spinnfischen und nicht den Ansitz, ob Pose-/Grundmontage sei dabei mal dahin gestellt. 

Den Hinweis, das ich über die Posenmontage natürlich wesentlich mehr über die Strömungsverhältnisse _sehe und lerne, _klingt einleuchtend und daher werde ich dies definitiv auch umsetzen. 
Jetzt in jedem Post allerdings Posen- und Grundangeln zu empfehlen, halte ich für nicht zielbringend und auch abseits des Themas.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2020)

Auch noch ein klares Gewässer ohne Hechte...schwieriger geht es zu Anfang ja nicht.

Puuh...

R.S.


----------



## Tari (28. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Auch noch ein klares Gewässer ohne Hechte...schwieriger geht es zu Anfang ja nicht.



Laut Merkblatt, sollen Hechte vorhanden sein


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Oktober 2020)

Die Mosel im Raum Cochem gleicht eigentlich mehr einer Talsperre mit Schleuse, wenn da wenig Schiffsverkehr herrscht ist sie wie ein See. Und andere Angler sind da wirklich schwer zu finden, in all den Jahren kann ich die  auch an einer Hand abzählen. Wird aber vielleicht auch seinen Grund haben, warum dort so wenig geangelt wird. Ich würde dir empfehlen, schwerere Spinner wie Mepps longue 4 oder 5 oder Prolex Weitwurfspinner zu besorgen, die gehen durch ihr höheres Gewicht auch tiefer runter.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Laut Merkblatt, sollen Hechte vorhanden sein



Zander Sollen in einem meiner glasklaren Baggerseen auch vorhanden sein - gefangen habe ich EINEN in über 12 Jahren 

R.S.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Oktober 2020)

Bleikopfspinner, etwa der Mörrum von ABU, scheinen mir außerdem geeignet.


----------



## Tari (28. Oktober 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen, schwerere Spinner wie Mepps longue 4 oder 5 oder Prolex Weitwurfspinner zu besorgen, die gehen durch ihr höheres Gewicht auch tiefer runter.





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bleikopfspinner, etwa der Mörrum von ABU, scheinen mir außerdem geeignet.



Direkt mal aufgeschrieben 
Werden beim nächsten Halt im Shop, definitiv gekauft, wenn vorhanden. 




Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Zander Sollen in einem meiner glasklaren Baggerseen auch vorhanden sein - gefangen habe ich EINEN in über 12 Jahren



Gerade mal den Kollegen gefragt, 6-7 Jahre ist es her das er von dem letzten Hecht aus der Mosel gehört haben soll.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2020)

Na dann fängst *Du* vielleicht den letzten seiner Art 

Mosel ab sofort hechtfrei - dank Tari 



R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft - die aufgeschriebenen ( Hecht ) Spinner würde ich mir deshalb sparen.

Kostet nur Geld und bringt wahrscheinlich Nix .

Du hast doch Köder - lerne, diese zu beherrschen - gerade Anfänger kaufen sich m.M. nach aus Unsicherheit einfach zu viel "Krempel" ...

R.S.


----------



## Tari (28. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Du hast doch Köder - lerne, diese zu beherrschen - gerade Anfänger kaufen sich m.M. nach aus Unsicherheit einfach zu viel "Krempel" ...



Das stimmt zu 100%


----------



## el.Lucio (28. Oktober 2020)

Kommt drauf an wo an der Mosel du angelst. Ich kenn einige Angler an der Mosel und weiß das seit letztem Jahr wieder vermehrt Hechte gefangen werden. Da die Mosel relativ klar ist und ja auch nicht so tief musst du auch gar nicht so tief fischen mit deinen Spinnern. Desweiteren werden viel Barsche gefangen. Die allerdings meist mit gufi 7-10cm und je nach Strömung 7-12gr jig. Rapfen und Wels gehen auch öfter. Aaaber alles entweder früh morgens oder mit einsetzten der Dämmerung. Weißfisch ist schwierig, gehen meist nur bei angetrübtem Wasser. Habe jetzt schon öfter die Vermutung gehört, daß es wohl mit dem zu klaren Wasser und den komoranen zu tun haben soll. Da es ja auch wenig Struktur und Unterstände gibt.


----------



## Tari (29. Oktober 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo an der Mosel du angelst.



Vielleicht liegt es ja tatsächlich auch mit an dem Streckenabschnitt. 
Für nächstes Jahr ist definitiv eine Jahreskarte für die gesamte Mosel angedacht. Lohnt sich dieses Jahr halt nicht mehr. 

Werd mir aber für meinen nächsten Ausflug, mal die Erlaubniskarte unterhalb der Staustufe Müden zulegen. Hier habe ich zu mindestens schon öfter von Fängen gehört. Was bei meinem derzeitigen Abschnitt, leider nicht der Fall ist. 

Und wenn ich ab nächster Woche, dann gezwungener Maßen wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe, würde ich durchaus auch mal längere Strecken in Kauf nehmen. 

Vielleicht kann ja wer ein Gewässer im Umkreis von ~150-200km um 56xxx empfehlen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Oktober 2020)

Frag freundlich in einem Angelladen nach, wo ne gute Stelle auf Zander ist. Wenn du auf bedürftig machst, hilft man dir schon ;-)
und dann geh da mit Gummi in den frühen Morgenstunden und abends bis in die Nacht hin. So würde ich das machen...


----------



## Mooskugel (29. Oktober 2020)

*"Auf was sollte ich beim Spinnangeln achten?"*

Das erste was mein Sohnemann sagte, als er die Threadüberschrift las. 

Nicht in den Baum werfen. 

Recht hat er.


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2020)

Alles was dir was bringt ist dich selber reinzufuxen. Stur bleiben und drauflosfischen. Ein neues Gewässer will erarbeitet sein und da spielt es keine große Rolle, ob du nun seit 4 Wochen, oder 40 Jahren Angler bist.


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2020)

In der Lage des TE gibt es sogar Situationen, wo ihm Erfahrung im Weg sein kann, weil sie ihn möglicherweise auf falsche Fährten lockt. Da ist es dann besser, wenn man unbeschwert und unvoreingenommen herumexperimentiert. Irgendwann geht der Knopf schon auf.


----------



## el.Lucio (29. Oktober 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es ja tatsächlich auch mit an dem Streckenabschnitt.
> Für nächstes Jahr ist definitiv eine Jahreskarte für die gesamte Mosel angedacht. Lohnt sich dieses Jahr halt nicht mehr.
> 
> Werd mir aber für meinen nächsten Ausflug, mal die Erlaubniskarte unterhalb der Staustufe Müden zulegen. Hier habe ich zu mindestens schon öfter von Fängen gehört. Was bei meinem derzeitigen Abschnitt, leider nicht der Fall ist.
> ...


Würde an deiner Stelle auch mal moselaufwärts, so in Richtung Sehnheim schauen. Da gibt es auch gute stellen. Andere Gewässer, hm, schau mal in die Eifel Richtung Maare. Da geht eigentlich auch immer was.


----------



## zandertex (29. Oktober 2020)

den wobbler erst am ufer aus dem wasser heben......falls du mal nachts losziehst.


----------



## Tari (30. Oktober 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> *"Auf was sollte ich beim Spinnangeln achten?"*
> 
> Das erste was mein Sohnemann sagte, als er die Threadüberschrift las.
> 
> ...



Da hat der Sohnemann natürlich Recht 




Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Frag freundlich in einem Angelladen nach, wo ne gute Stelle auf Zander ist. Wenn du auf bedürftig machst, hilft man dir schon ;-)
> und dann geh da mit Gummi in den frühen Morgenstunden und abends bis in die Nacht hin. So würde ich das machen...



Ja, ab nächster Woche noch einmal etwas mehr Zeit, da werd ich definitiv noch mal einige Stunden am Wasser verbringen.  
Und da ich sowieso noch paar Sachen kaufen wollte, werd ich da definitiv mal fragen.  



Andal schrieb:


> Alles was dir was bringt ist dich selber reinzufuxen. Stur bleiben und drauflosfischen. Ein neues Gewässer will erarbeitet sein und da spielt es keine große Rolle, ob du nun seit 4 Wochen, oder 40 Jahren Angler bist.



Das mach ich natürlich weiterhin. 
Wie bereits vorher erwähnt, mir geht es am Ende des Tages tatsächlich nicht um den Fisch. Ab und an mal einer, wäre aber trotzdem mal schön. 

Aber das wird schon, ich glaube ganz fest daran 




Andal schrieb:


> In der Lage des TE gibt es sogar Situationen, wo ihm Erfahrung im Weg sein kann, weil sie ihn möglicherweise auf falsche Fährten lockt. Da ist es dann besser, wenn man unbeschwert und unvoreingenommen herumexperimentiert. Irgendwann geht der Knopf schon auf.



Hier muss ich dir zustimmen. 
Wenn ich tatsächlich überlege, wie viel Theorie mir gerade die ersten Male am Wasser durch den Kopf gegangen ist, bin ich mir sicher, dass jeder "erfahrene" Angler gedacht hätte:
"Mein Gott, der ist aber verkrampft" 




el.Lucio schrieb:


> Würde an deiner Stelle auch mal moselaufwärts, so in Richtung Sehnheim schauen. Da gibt es auch gute stellen. Andere Gewässer, hm, schau mal in die Eifel Richtung Maare. Da geht eigentlich auch immer was.



Werd definitiv mal andere Abschnitte versuchen. 
Richtung Senheim hab ich noch gar nicht geschaut wie es darüber aussieht. War mich aber bereits Lehmen/Kobern bisschen am umschauen und hab da den ein oder anderen Spot den ich nächste Woche mal ausprobieren möchte. 

Ach, klar die Maare... Als gebürtiger Eifeler hätte ich da auch selbst drauf kommen können. 
Werd ich mir definitiv mal im Hinterkopf behalten. 


zandertex schrieb:


> den wobbler erst am ufer aus dem wasser heben......falls du mal nachts losziehst.



Das mach ich sogar.  aber auch im hellen hab ich hier noch nicht einmal einen Nachläufer gesehen


----------



## abersicher (11. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Tari,

bin auch an der Mosel (Zeltingen-Enkirch) und auch Anfänger und habe ähnliche Probleme. Habe zwei schöne Barsche gefangen (was mich selbst überrascht hat), aber einfach scheint das mit dem Angeln/Spinnfischen nicht gerade zu sein. Zum Glück gibt es jede Menge Methoden, Tageszeiten, Wetterbedingungen und Abschnitte, die man ausprobieren kann. Ich denke mal, das ganze erste Jahr ist sowieso so ne Art Blindflug.

Meine 2 Barsche habe ich mit Gummi gefangen, die bissen beide kurz nach dem Auswerfen, ich hatte wahrscheinlich einfach Glück, denen den Fisch auf den Kopf zu werfen. An beiden Stellen habe ich anschließend mehrere Stunden verbracht, ohne dass sich da was getan hätte.


Jedenfalls, so groß, wie die Mosel ist, kann ich einfach nicht glauben, dass da nicht jede Menge Fisch drin ist. Von irgendwas müssen die Waller (und Kormorane) doch leben. Und wenn sie sich im Winter wirklich irgendwo verstecken ... wenn ich sie finde, lad ich dich ein 

Ich wünsch dir Glück und Spaß am Wasser. Eisvögel vorbeifliegen zu sehen, hat ja auch seinen Reiz 
Und wenn du was fängst, lass hören, wann und wie und wo. Ist spannend!


----------



## Quallenfischer95 (18. Dezember 2020)

Sehe es ähnlich wie die anderen, Spinnfischen ist eher was für erfahrenere Angler.  Die Kunst beim Raubfischangeln bzw. beim Spinnfischen besteht im Endeffekt darin, die Kunstköder optimal zu führen. Dieser Punkt ist sehr viel bedeutender, als viele Angler annehmen. Viele Neulinge fangen keine Fische, weil sie die Köder falsch führen. Zumal jeder Köder anders geführt werden muss. Die Köderführung bei Blinker und Wobbler hat beispielsweise auf eine ganz andere Art und Weise zu erfolgen.

Außerdem ist es ratsam, jeden Köder erst einmal auf Sicht zu fischen. Gerade beim Wobbler ist dies enorm wichtig: Nur so ist zu erkennen, wie sich der Köder im Wasser verhält und auf einzelne Aktionen reagiert. Gerade wenn man einen Wobbler zum ersten Mal fischt, sollte man ihn ausgiebig testen bzw. verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten ausprobieren und auch gezielt die Rutenspitze einsetzen, damit man mehr über das Verhalten im Wasser erfährt.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Dezember 2020)

Quallenfischer95 schrieb:


> Spinnfischen ist eher was für erfahrenere Angler. Die Kunst beim Raubfischangeln bzw. beim Spinnfischen besteht im Endeffekt darin, die Kunstköder optimal zu führen.



sorry kann ich nicht bestätigen 

hab dieses Jahr als Spinnfischer und Anfänger begonnen und kann mich nicht beklagen...

mag vielleicht kein Unterwasserballett hinkriegen aber meiner Erfahrung nach knallt ein Raubfisch der Bock hat auch bei monotonem Einleiern oder Faulenzen drauf 

zumal viele weitere Faktoren hinzu kommen. Angeldruck etc.

und es auch Fisch abhängig ist meiner Meinung nach.

und was viele andere auch imm wieder sagen: wer nicht am Wasser ist kann auch nix fangen


----------



## Allround-Angler (19. Dezember 2020)

Wenn man ein halbwegs gutes Gewässer hat, geht auch Spinnfischen. Kriegt man allerdings tagelang keine Bisse, sollte man schon schauen, Methoden anzuwenden, um möglichst überhaupt ein paar Fische zu fangen.
Das motiviert und trainiert.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Dezember 2020)

Hängt auch von den Spots ab finde ich.

top Plätze wo 24/7 geangelt wird sind zwar leicht verfügbar aber dort kennen die Fische ja die Köder besser wie die Angler..


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Dezember 2020)

Immer interessant: Uw-Strukturen! Einläufe bzw. Zuflüsse, Übergang von Steinschüttung auf Spundwand, Schiffsanlegern, unter Brücken und an Hafenein- und ausfahrten sollte sich das Spinnfischen lohnen! 

Aber erstmal heißt es stippen, damit du weißt, wo sich die Futterfische (u.a.
Grundeln) aufhalten, denn da sind meistens auch die Räuber nicht weit!


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hängt auch von den Spots ab finde ich.
> 
> top Plätze wo 24/7 geangelt wird sind zwar leicht verfügbar aber dort kennen die Fische ja die Köder besser wie die Angler..


Trotzdem gibt es solche Plätze die immer wieder (auch gute) Fische und Stückzahlen bringen und augenscheinlich nicht kaputt zu angeln sind.
Ich mag diese zwar nicht besonders da dort oft Forellenpuffatmosphäre herrscht, aber es gibt sie.


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ...
> mag vielleicht kein Unterwasserballett hinkriegen aber meiner Erfahrung nach knallt ein Raubfisch der Bock hat auch bei monotonem Einleiern oder Faulenzen drauf...


Wollte schon ähnliches schreiben. Die Situationen in denen es auf Führungsdetails ankommt sind meiner Erfahrung nach eher gering, oft funktionieren mehre Methoden ähnlich gut. Ich schätze, dass 80% meiner Fänge aus einfachem "anwerfen und abschleppen" zustande kommen ohne großen Anspruch an die Köderführung.
Es gibt aber durchaus auch Situationen wo man das "Ballett" benötigt, aber die sind m.M. tatsächlich in der Unterzahl.

Grüße JK


----------



## Matthias_R (20. Dezember 2020)

Quallenfischer95 schrieb:


> Sehe es ähnlich wie die anderen, Spinnfischen ist eher was für erfahrenere Angler.  Die Kunst beim Raubfischangeln bzw. beim Spinnfischen besteht im Endeffekt darin, die Kunstköder optimal zu führen. Dieser Punkt ist sehr viel bedeutender, als viele Angler annehmen. Viele Neulinge fangen keine Fische, weil sie die Köder falsch führen. Zumal jeder Köder anders geführt werden muss. Die Köderführung bei Blinker und Wobbler hat beispielsweise auf eine ganz andere Art und Weise zu erfolgen.
> 
> Außerdem ist es ratsam, jeden Köder erst einmal auf Sicht zu fischen. Gerade beim Wobbler ist dies enorm wichtig: Nur so ist zu erkennen, wie sich der Köder im Wasser verhält und auf einzelne Aktionen reagiert. Gerade wenn man einen Wobbler zum ersten Mal fischt, sollte man ihn ausgiebig testen bzw. verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten ausprobieren und auch gezielt die Rutenspitze einsetzen, damit man mehr über das Verhalten im Wasser erfährt.


Na ja, wenn jemand gut stippen kann, macht ihn das noch lange nicht zum Raubfischangler. Dann fängt man wieder ziemlich  von vorn an. 
Worauf kommt es meiner  Meinung nach an? 
1.) Fische finden 
2.) richtige Köder- und entsprechend Materialwahl
3.) Köderführung. 
Lediglich bei 1.) hilft eine Vorkarriere mit Stiprute.

Köderführung kann gar nicht überschätzt werden. Wenn neben Dir einer mit ähnlichem Zeug angelt, und Du fängst und der andere nicht (oder umgedreht) liegst an der Köderführung. Gerade jetzt,  wo das Wasser kalt und die Fische träge sind.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2020)

Was die Köderführung angeht, so habe ich es schon des öfteren gesehen, dass gerade Neulinge durch ihre unkonventionelle und eben nicht perfekte Köderführung, besonders gut fingen.
Wird gerne dann Anfängerglück genannnt.

Jürgen


----------



## abersicher (24. Dezember 2020)

Von wegen Futterfisch: Die Mosel ist voll mit Grundeln. Sobald es dunkel wird, muss man nur mit der Taschenlampe reinleuchten und wird immer irgendwo welche sehen. Futterfisch ist also quasi überall. Aber tagsüber chillen die kleinen Biester im Uferbereich unter Steinen, wo kein Raubfisch drankommt. Und bewegen sich auch dann nicht, wenn ich dort, wo sie abends rumwuseln, tagsüber Leckerlis reinwerfe.
Vielleicht muss einfach Glück haben und dem Raubfisch morgens/abends, wenn er noch nicht komplett auf "standby" ist, den Köder vor die Nase werfen. Köderführung ist bestimmt ein Faktor, aber wenn Ort und Zeit stimmen, beißt ein Fisch auch mal 2 Sekunden nach dem Auswerfen.


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2020)

abersicher schrieb:


> Von wegen Futterfisch: Die Mosel ist voll mit Grundeln. Sobald es dunkel wird, muss man nur mit der Taschenlampe reinleuchten und wird immer irgendwo welche sehen. Futterfisch ist also quasi überall. Aber tagsüber chillen die kleinen Biester im Uferbereich unter Steinen, wo kein Raubfisch drankommt. Und bewegen sich auch dann nicht, wenn ich dort, wo sie abends rumwuseln, tagsüber Leckerlis reinwerfe.
> Vielleicht muss einfach Glück haben und dem Raubfisch morgens/abends, wenn er noch nicht komplett auf "standby" ist, den Köder vor die Nase werfen. Köderführung ist bestimmt ein Faktor, aber wenn Ort und Zeit stimmen, beißt ein Fisch auch mal 2 Sekunden nach dem Auswerfen.


Bei so vielen Grundeln frage ich mich ob die Schaumstoffkoppen (die man zum Huchenangeln verwendet) als Köder vlt. in Frage kommen würden


----------



## DenizJP (25. Dezember 2020)

gibt ja auch ein großes Sortiment an GuFi-Grundeln inzwischen.

gefangen hab ich persönlich damit leider noch nix.


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> gibt ja auch ein großes Sortiment an GuFi-Grundeln inzwischen.
> 
> gefangen hab ich persönlich damit leider noch nix.


Und mit echten Grundeln?


----------



## DenizJP (25. Dezember 2020)

bisher zu faul fürs Drachkovic-System gewesen


----------



## abersicher (26. Dezember 2020)

Die Grundeln in Lebend- und Gummivariationen werde ich bestimmt noch ausprobieren. Aber bisher habe ich in den Angelläden meiner Umgebung nur sündhaft teure Gummimodelle entdeckt. Schaumstoffkoppe kannte ich gar nicht. Sieht aber echt verführerisch aus!


----------

